# #PROPOSED: OCEAN HEIGHTS II, 106F Res, 460m



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

*#PROPOSED: Ocean Heights II, 90F, ???m*

This one is called "The Ocean Heights II"



Cheers,




























I'm sorry for creating this, donno where to put it.

If anything, please just delete it..


----------



## thedubailife (Nov 19, 2005)

Whose it Proposed by DAMAC.....Why can't devlopers think of new names...Especially since it seams like Ocean Heights 2 looks nothing like the 1st one


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I'd say put it in the proposals section. It could be that unknown damac tower with a different design.

It looks very similar to the first one I think. Could be another redesign.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=7669884#post7669884


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

How about "The Feather" tower ??? (not least coz it looks like it'll get blown away in the wind!)


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

shit it looks great. guys i think this is another design for the current ocean heights tower. maybe even a new one... 
i don't know why but i think so.

thanks for sharing chad.
but could anyone moving it to proposals


----------



## mission (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi Is these apartments for sale yet


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

nope. and it is not even confimed.

go to www.damacproperties.com and have a look at their projects for sale


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks great!!!!

Think it is 410 to 440 meters.

But I think to, it will stay at the proposal status. But maybe we have a wonder!!!


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

this project is for real

it's a 106 storey 460m tower in dubai marina and most obviously the new one we saw, just a different design

same architects as for ocean heights

they also have won the contract for some of abu dhabi's reem island towers as well as these brand new futuristic office towers in burj dubai complex


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

^^ How do you know that? 

I hope this gets built in front of the torch


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

www.aedas.com

it must be a real project since all of www.aedas.com 's projects are real and will be built

just a matter of time this one will be launched

it should really be the one we saw next to al marsa and infinity towers


let's keep this thread here and once we know what's going on we will open a brand new one!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Think it'll be a long wait though since Damac seem to be having trouble selling their first tower. I really hope they'd get a move on and build ocean heights already


----------



## Dubai_Steve (Jan 11, 2005)

I note completion year is 2010 for this! I thought 2009 was the deadline for the Marina! Seems there will be construction going on for at least 4 more years then!


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

gorhjus!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Ocean Heights II, Dubai Marina, UAE

*Aedas was the competition winner for residential development in Dubai Marina, UAE*. Subsequent to the competition, Aedas was appointed to implement this modern and innovative project. This *460m (106 storey)* residential development will be the tallest building designed by Aedas.

Project name: DAMAC Ocean Heights 2
Client: DAMAC Properties Co. LLC
Location: Dubai Marina, UAE
Site Area: 3,453 sq.m.
GFA: Approx. 114,000m2
Completion Year: 2010 

http://www.aedas.com/html/projects....ght=9&leftnavhighlight=&pagetitle=Residential

:cheers:


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Is it just me or does the concrete extension on the top look hideous and also way too big!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

It definitely needs reworking. Give it more building and less spire and that should do it. I love it in renders 1 and 3 but it looks awkward from the side.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

if you look closely you can see there are floors reaching up to almost the tip of the "spire"


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's what I would prefer:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah it looks a bit awkward the other way but keep in mind, this is a tiny and crappy render.

but it seems like this is indeed new damac tower, just a redesign (or could it be an old design) of the one we saw on the board.

looks good.
and 106F :cheers:


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

The first one didn't take off yet and now they announce a second one? Who's going to feel secure to invest in this one?!?!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

They didn't announce it yet and won't be for ages. Damac haven't mentioned anything about this tower yet and they seem to be trying (although failing ) to keep it quiet. It's only on the architect's website. We've seen some towers lying around on the net as proposals for a year before they are announced (like that squarish JLT one).


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

SOM???


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

maybe one of these two damac towers that we found is for Bbay and the other one is for the plot between al marsa and infinity...i hope the blue one is for Bbay!!!!


R


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

If you look closely its actually a rectangular building with these esthetic "wings" or what you call them. So it wouldn't be so fragile. But i think the spire could be better looking.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

actually thedubaiguys could be right, one of them could be Damac's BB tower.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

don't think so as i've read damac plans 70 storey twins in bbay

however, plans might have changed and design-wise it would easily fit into bbay


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I thought it was damac planned a 90F tower and emirates plans 70F twins


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

malec's rite...thats wat I heard too...

R


----------



## docc (Jun 30, 2004)

Citystyle,

SOM stands for "Skidmore, Owings and Merill". They are the designers of the Burj Dubai and a few other "hot" properties


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

This has disappeared from their website now (or maybe I'm just stupid and can't find it anymore)


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

no, no ur rite? wat the heck is going on with damac!!! I sent an email to each of their sales centres asking about that mysterious blue one and no relpy!!!!

R


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

it disappeared! :gaah:

very weird stuff going on here honestly
two supertalls from damac are .... gone .... from one day to the other


they put them somewhere on boards and architect websites and then they disappear as if there has never ever been such a project

:wtf: WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephan23 (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe they won't show us before they approve it???


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

probably their marketing executives are watching SSC.

i know of emaar representatives who are watching SSC to get costumer's opinions.


----------



## huit (Oct 21, 2004)

Looks beautiful!!!


----------



## fezzy (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know if Damac are building anything at the Moment !


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes. Their hopes up too high.


----------



## fezzy (Mar 31, 2006)

Naz UK said:


> Yes. Their hopes up too high.




Maybe one of these days their will be some progress on the building front 


:cheers:


----------



## Citystyle (Jan 6, 2005)

docc said:


> Citystyle,
> 
> SOM stands for "Skidmore, Owings and Merill". They are the designers of the Burj Dubai and a few other "hot" properties


I know i thought infinity and OC was designed by the same people.


----------

